# Strava not Syncing properly



## OdinOrion (Jul 22, 2010)

So I have Strava on my android. I like the app overall, but I am having a problem. It does not sync properly to my Strava account.

I can log into Strava on my PC.
The app works fine on my android.
The my phone indicates that it is syncing when I finish.
Email accounts are same for phone and Strava account.
Strava properly identifies my phone.


But I can't see my rides in my account. The only thing I can do is email the rides to myself, and then I can view them by clicking on the email link. But my actual account on Strava under my profile, there is no activities, no rides, or no mileage or anything.

Anybody have a clue what I am doing wrong?


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't have much luck using the android app either.
Wouldn't sync rides,would have straight lines where it lost signal.
I just went back to using Sportstracker and saving on pc then uploading to Strava.
I'm hoping to get a garmin in a couple weeks,mosty for battery life,my phone dies after about 4hrs.

Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

OdinOrion said:


> Anybody have a clue what I am doing wrong?


Yes, you are using Strava.

All joking aside though your best bet is to google strava sync issues with droid. You will get a few customer service tips and known issues that may help you.


----------



## OdinOrion (Jul 22, 2010)

sandmangts said:


> Yes, you are using Strava.
> 
> All joking aside though your best bet is to google strava sync issues with droid. You will get a few customer service tips and known issues that may help you.


Something better?

I do find the Strava website itself to be annoying.


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

*I can help!*

Hi OdinOrion,

You almost definitely have two accounts. You're signing in to one on the phone and one online. I work for Strava support. If you can see your rides on your phone, they're in your account, but you're logging into another account on the website. It actually happens quite frequently. Please create a support ticket and provide some account info and you can reference my name and we'll get this straightened out quickly.

Cheers,
Travis
Strava Support Team


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*different problem...*



StravaTR said:


> Hi OdinOrion,
> 
> You almost definitely have two accounts. You're signing in to one on the phone and one online. I work for Strava support. If you can see your rides on your phone, they're in your account, but you're logging into another account on the website. It actually happens quite frequently. Please create a support ticket and provide some account info and you can reference my name and we'll get this straightened out quickly.
> 
> ...


the last 2 rides have not been recording the whole ride for some reason. The first 10 or so were recorded perfectly. I rode last night and the last 3 miles were all that showed up but right when I finished, it showed overall time and the complete mileage, but after i saved the rided it displayed a small portion. What gives? I love this app but it has been hit or miss the last 2 rides. Any suggestions.


----------

